# Wanna wade the surf am???



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Looking to meet up with someone to wade the surf in the am. Not a fan of solo wading. Hit me up with where your going anywhere one the west end I'm down. If you get a late start and no one has spoke up I'm gonna fish off the rocks near the Galveston fishing peir. I will be in a tan FJ cruiser with paper plates wherever I end up.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

I'm gonna be headed to the east end of the island in about an hour


----------



## Acadian (Dec 1, 2012)

How was the surf this morning? 
A friend is taking me tomorrow for the first time and just wondering how it went for you.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Man the waves were still about a foot. I stood on the rocks on the sea wall on the west end under some birds and only managed 1 20 something inch jack.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

That was better than what I got 15 Snot Sharks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

More than a few folks had hell today. Surf looked perfect but my buddy insisted he felt a rush of cooler water around ten this am when the clear water rolled in. They put a bucket of water from the surf in with the croaker and killed them all in less than ten minutes...hypersaline gulf water? Who knows.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

